# Tauranga help needed!



## moomooandy (Nov 14, 2011)

We're moving to Tauranga area in December with two daughters aged 5 & 8 years. The eldest is a bit daunted by the idea of not knowing anyone whereas the youngest is just very excited! Any hints or tips gratefully received for a smooth move. Thanks 
PS I'll be working in Mount Maunganui.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry don't have any tips as we haven't moved yet, but fingers crossed we are trying to plan a trip to see if it is what we want, which would mean that we would be in tauranga in Dec/Jan. If everything goes to plan and we do end up coming over for a visit do you fancy a meet up as it would be good to find out how things are going? We have a 4 year old and a 7 year old.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

moomooandy said:


> We're moving to Tauranga area in December with two daughters aged 5 & 8 years. The eldest is a bit daunted by the idea of not knowing anyone whereas the youngest is just very excited! Any hints or tips gratefully received for a smooth move. Thanks
> PS I'll be working in Mount Maunganui.


And a friendly Tauranga welcome from me. I LOVE it over here (although will admit that the Mount gets a little "touristy" between December and February with lots of people about, although this is generally in comparison to the usual quiet time the rest of the year), and I know you will too. Despite Rena, our beaches are still gorgeous, and we are slowly getting back on our feet. Be prepared for your first hot Xmas!

We moved here nearly 2 years ago with 2 children, and have JUST had a 3rd, and I still think it is such a great place to raise children. In terms of them settling, you will find that being in school is SUCH a settling thing for them. However, coming out in December is obviously the start of the school holidays so could delay this. When are you coming out? It is possible to contact the school your children will be at and ask for them to come and spend a day with their classmates to help them meet people, but this depends on when you arrive. Otherwise, there are HEAPS of activities on, and people in most neighbourhoods are very friendly, often bringing over a plate of food or coming to introduce themselves. If sport is your thing then you could always look at Sport BOP website to see what activities are scheduled.

And be sure to look us up when you get here!!!! Any help or advice needed, questions to ask or simply for a "tour", then drop me a message!!

Jen


----------



## moomooandy (Nov 14, 2011)

Andrew Family said:


> Sorry don't have any tips as we haven't moved yet, but fingers crossed we are trying to plan a trip to see if it is what we want, which would mean that we would be in tauranga in Dec/Jan. If everything goes to plan and we do end up coming over for a visit do you fancy a meet up as it would be good to find out how things are going? We have a 4 year old and a 7 year old.


That would be brilliant!! Keep in touch


----------



## moomooandy (Nov 14, 2011)

jenswaters said:


> And a friendly Tauranga welcome from me. I LOVE it over here (although will admit that the Mount gets a little "touristy" between December and February with lots of people about, although this is generally in comparison to the usual quiet time the rest of the year), and I know you will too. Despite Rena, our beaches are still gorgeous, and we are slowly getting back on our feet. Be prepared for your first hot Xmas!
> 
> We moved here nearly 2 years ago with 2 children, and have JUST had a 3rd, and I still think it is such a great place to raise children. In terms of them settling, you will find that being in school is SUCH a settling thing for them. However, coming out in December is obviously the start of the school holidays so could delay this. When are you coming out? It is possible to contact the school your children will be at and ask for them to come and spend a day with their classmates to help them meet people, but this depends on when you arrive. Otherwise, there are HEAPS of activities on, and people in most neighbourhoods are very friendly, often bringing over a plate of food or coming to introduce themselves. If sport is your thing then you could always look at Sport BOP website to see what activities are scheduled.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Jen lovely to know! Just found out that my Dad needs an urgent op so have requested an extension on my job offer - fingers crossed we can get it! If not then we're back to searching for another job  Be great to meet up when we eventually make it though


----------

